# BUG, Spare Mags, or Knife?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

What do you carry in addition to your primary CCW?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I carry my PPK/S .380 with the finger ext mag in the gun RH side in a Galco IWB and a spare flat bottom mag LH hip inside a Leatherman multitool pouch, fits perfectly. I also carry a Gerber 3" folder in the smaller pocket above my front RH pocket of my jeans. .380 will be replaced soon with a Kahr PM9 same arangement only swapping flat and extension mag positions maybe, I'll have to see what works better for me.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

KT-3AT for the last chance type of deal. If I ever have to use it I am in way over my head anyway.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I carry either a full size 1911a1 or a full size Colt Double Eagle both are 45acp, 1 spare mag and a CRKT-m16/60. I don't really consider the knife as a back-up but if all goes north at least it is something.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Primary:* IWB. 3:00
*BUG:* Weak side pants pocket. I don't carry it all the time. Depends on the pants or shorts I am wearing. Sometimes the BUG is the primary, depending on dress.
*Spare Mag for primary:* Weak side cargo pants pocket for now. Will go in my Versapack when it comes in.
*Spare mag for BUG:* None. 
*3" knife: *Strong side front pocket. I have no planes to ever use the knife for defense. I know nothing about knife fighting and if the situation ever came up where I had used up all my ammo and all I had was the knife, I'd probably be in a situation where I'd be making peace with my maker.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*a knife*

~ I always carry one of the following...

Spyderco Delica

Spyderco Dragonfly

Spyderco Cricket

all have a clip carried on my right / strong side. I realize fighting with a knife may be a last chance of desparation but I'll use it I have to stay in the fight.

.... If the situation is life threatening then I'll use or do what ever I have to, hell I'll use a 3 cell mag~lite if need be ... never, ever give up.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Para P14 .45ACP or Glock 35 .40 S&W with 2 extra mags when driving.
Walking or running Sig Sauer P225 9MM SOB w/ 1 extra mag Winchester Ranger +P+ or S&W 340PD in belly band with 1 speedloader .357 Mag Speer GDHP 135 gr.
Always with a cell phone and a Surefire G2 at night.

****Your only paranoid if nothing happens*****


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I always have a knife of some sort on me somewhere. I've made a few mistakes that way (long story, got in no trouble) but it's always there.


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

For now I carry a spare mag in my left (weak) side back pocket. Primary is an XD-40 Sub IWB about 4 o'clock.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Lately I carry my 1911 in a galco shoulder rig so I always have to extra mags handy. If my clothes don't permit that then I have a galco pancake holster I where right above my right back pocket. Other then that I have a Kershaw blur and a cell phone on me. If push comes to shove then I've had a little training on the knife (and am in the progress of getting more) and the cell phone has a LD light on the side of it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> .... If the situation is life threatening then I'll use or do what ever I have to, hell I'll use a 3 cell mag~lite if need be ... never, ever give up.


Good attitude. You may need it come Friday. :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> ~
> 
> all have a clip carried on my right / strong side.


Did they all come with a clip attached or did you find a 3rd party clip. Kel-tec makes clips for the small pistols they have and I found one made for all glocks 3rd party?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My usual carry in AZ:

* Glock 9mm or .40 strongside IWB
* single spare mag weakside OWB
* Spyderco Centofante strongside front pocket (clipped)
* Surefire E2e weakside front pocket (clipped)
* ASP Palm Defender OC attached to keys
* cell phone

I have no plans to fight with the knife. It's for opening boxes and bagels, not bad guys. The flashlight has come in handy many times. As you can see, however, I am still in therapy for my mall ninja tendencies.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Thanks Brother Todd*



Todd said:


> Good attitude. You may need it come Friday. :anim_lol::anim_lol:


~ alright wize azz :anim_lol: sometimes you know too much. 
now, if I go down in the line of duty... Are you gonna come visit me in the hospital ? huh, are you ?



spacedoggy said:


> Did they all come with a clip attached or did you find a 3rd party clip. Kel-tec makes clips for the small pistols they have and I found one made for all glocks 3rd party?


Hey SD,
my Spyderco's came with clips, my SOG did not ... I broke the tip off my SOG and had to reshape it, man that pissed me off :smt076









~ sorry for the poor pic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

I just bring my wife along. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> ~ alright wize azz :anim_lol: sometimes you know too much.
> now, if I go down in the line of duty... Are you gonna come visit me in the hospital ? huh, are you ?


Absolutely. You know I have the free time.


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

I carry either my Spyderco Wegner or Kershaw Specbump. I also carry my SAK Soldier w/ alox handles:mrgreen:


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

Kimber Ultra Aegis II, Kahr PM9, or S&W snubbie, usually in strong side holster, or sometimes pocket carry.
1 spare mag or speed strip front weakside pocket or in mag holder
Kershaw strongside clipped in front pocket
Surefire E2E weakside front pocket


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

I carry two extra thirteen round mags for my G-21.
Scott


----------

